# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  [FMX] Envoi de SMS

## Martin Lestas

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : [FMX] Envoi de SMS

Cette application permet d'envoyer des SMS tout simplement.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,

une autre solution consiste  passer par un Intent, je n'ai jamais test (faute de tlphone ad hoc) 

ce code semble provenir de Daniele Teti "Delpi CookBook" dont j'ai dj parl 


```

```

----------

